# Union Steam Ship crew lists



## vu_doo2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi All

Looking to see if someone could point me in the right direction (please) re Union Steam Ship ships crew details / destinations from the 1940's 50's 60's. Trying to do the family history thing with regards to my Dad who has passed. Happy to supply what I know in a PM so details are kept somewhat private. Many Thanks in Advance - Steve


----------

